

I am a multimillionaire AMAA - GoofyGewber
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10tyhf/i_am_a_multimillionaire_amaa/

======
esusatyo
For some reason I got the feeling that he doesn't want to tell the whole story
and wants to hide some stuff. I understand completely, because it's only a
Reddit AMA. I enjoyed Mark Zuckerberg's story more in 'The Accidental
Billionaire'.

